# Can Birds Be Kept in a Greenhouse?



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm considering purchasing a pair of African Rose-Ringed Parakeets. I have a beautiful greenhouse and I was thinking of maybe keeping them in there. I have two very noisy Golden Retriever half-sisters that I'm afraid would scare the new birds. Do you think they could live in the greenhouse? I keep my greenhouse at 88 during the day and drop it down to 79 at night. Would this be acceptable for a pair of African Rose-Ringed Parakeets? The humidity is kept at 74% all the time. I grow African Mahogany, Baphia, Cedar Kokoti, Fleurydora, Golden Leather Fern, Holly-Leaved Naiad, Homalium, Loddon Pondweed, Madder, Nut-Grass, Papyrus Sedge, Shea Butter Tree and West Indian Fimbry. There is a 6 x 8 foot fish-free pond inside the greenhouse where I grow my water plants. All plants are under 10 feet tall. Once the trees reach a certain height, I donate them to reforestation projects. I'm curious if the birds would do well in this area? They would have many plants and even a small pond. My greenhouse is 13 feet long by 13 feet wide and is 11 feet tall. It is made of metal with glass panels and is 171 square feet. The pond covers about 1/4 of the ground. The rest is chocked full of plants.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I think it would depend what the summer temperatures got up to. Greenhouses are easier to keep warm than to keep cool if it is very hot. You wouldn't just be able to open a window because the entire flock would disappear.

Plus there is a chance the birds would seriously hurt themselves banging into the glass. Infections would be a problem too - that warm moist air would be ideal for the spread of germs, and there is also a tendency for mould to develop and that could make your birds very ill indeed. You really need good ventilation as well as an appropriate temperature and I don't know how you would safely achieve this.


----------



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

The hottest month here is August and it can reach 99 during the hottest part of the day. I have a fan for my greenhouse to keep it cool. The fan switches on when the daytime temperature hits 89. What about getting a bottle of UV liquid and putting it on the windows? Youve made a lot of good points though, and it doesnt sound like something that could be done. Would the fan provide enough ventilation?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

No. And unless it was covered your birds would fly into i.


----------



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

What if I kept some screens on the windows and kept the windows open? Im sure I can get a small mesh cage to cover the fan, too.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Why not put the retriever half-sisters into the greenhouse and the parakeets in the house?

The dogs would enjoy the natural environment (especially frolicking in the pool) and the birds could watch TV and practise their speech.


----------



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

Well, I thought it would be nice, but I guess its just not a good idea. I just thought the birds would enjoy the natural environment.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Pasuded said:


> Well, I thought it would be nice, but I guess its just not a good idea.* I just thought the birds would enjoy the natural environment.*


Birds enjoy the same things as the rest of us - sex, drugs and rock 'n' roll.


----------



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

If I do decide to get them, I will keep them indoors.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

lostbear said:


> Birds enjoy the same things as the rest of us - sex, drugs and rock 'n' roll.


And Millet. I'm sure someone told me birds like Millet.


----------



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

Sweety said:


> And Millet. I'm sure someone told me birds like Millet.


Yes. All my birds love white and red millet, but aren't big fans of spray millet.


----------



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

Stupid air circulation-needing birds!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Sweety said:


> And Millet. I'm sure someone told me birds like Millet.


I forgot millet.

How remiss of me. Thank you Sweety.

And millet.


----------



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

lostbear said:


> I forgot millet.
> 
> How remiss of me. Thank you Sweety.
> 
> And millet.


As far as my birds go - you missed cracked wheat. Cracked wheat is like birdie crack around my house! Oh, and cracked corn comes in a close second. Oat groats would be the their third favorite.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Am assuming the OP is a troll with all these looney as hell questions, but assuming you may be actually serious, then the answer is NO. They'll cook in the summer and could get respiratory infections from the high humidity, if they don't kill themselves by flying into the glass when spooked or don't escape when you open the door! Also you can kiss your plants goodbye as they will strip them, poop all over them and generally make a total mess, that is if they live long enough if the plants aren't poisonous! My advice would be to not buy birds, especially for breeding, unless you build them a proper aviary away from your dogs, also I would not breed anyway due to the huuuuuge numbers of birds in rescues at the mo, why add to that problem? 
I would also invest in buying a proper parrot diet, what you are feeding sounds very high in fats, they also need lots of fresh fruit and veg, making your own is pointless unless you have vast quantities of birds and know what you are doing, just buy a good quality pellet/seed mix/soak mix etc, there are plenty of good companies out there who do species specific feeds! Lots of corn is great if you are fattening a bird to eat!


----------



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

Alex Art  I am reporting you. I will also be putting you on my ignore list. I am not a troll and was simply asking a question. You are being incredibly rude. Please dont bother to answer any of my questions. Now that you are on my ignore list, I will not be able to see them anymore, nor do I wish to view them. You are extremely impolite. I have reported your post, also. You are on my ignore catalog. Calling me a troll is awfully impolite. I cant believe how ill mannered you are! Dont answer anymore of my questions.


----------

